# Netherlands bans public displays of e-cigs



## Hooked (19/1/21)

https://vapingdaily.com/news/netherlands-bans-e-cigarettes
18 Jan. 2021

"The Dutch government recently implemented a nationwide ban on public displays of tobacco products, including e-cigarettes, in all retail outlets. The move comes a year after the Dutch government promised a ban on the sale of flavored tobacco and e-cigarette products in the country...

The new law in the Netherlands – which took effect on January 1st, 2021 – states that

Tobacco products must not be visible in any way in either physical or online stores
Even the colors or outlines of tobacco products must not be visible
The areas containing these products must be color neutral
The ban even applies to online stores, where images of tobacco products and tobacco-like products (i.e., e-cigarettes, vaping devices) cannot be shown explicitly. Smoking and vaping accessories like lighters, ashtrays, grinders, etc., can be put on display. Specialist tobacco and smoking stores can apply for an exemption from the Netherlands Food and Consumer Product Safety Authority to display their products in public.

The ban on all public retail displays of tobacco products went nationwide in January of 2021. January 19th is the ban comment deadline! Say what you feel need to say following the Urgent Call to Action for Flavour ban.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/1/21)

Hooked said:


> https://vapingdaily.com/news/netherlands-bans-e-cigarettes
> 18 Jan. 2021
> 
> "The Dutch government recently implemented a nationwide ban on public displays of tobacco products, including e-cigarettes, in all retail outlets. The move comes a year after the Dutch government promised a ban on the sale of flavored tobacco and e-cigarette products in the country...
> ...



This *Urgent Call to Action for Flavour ban *is laughable, a trip to their local baking supplies shop for flavours resolves that problem, or are they going to ban all bar vanilla for baking too?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Snape of Vape (19/1/21)

Cigarettes have been behind a closed door/counter at the local "Spar" equivalent for quite some time now. Also menthol cigarettes have been banned in the EU since I *think* May already last year.

If they do ban "flavouring" in NL that would suck, but I personally order all my concentrates from other places in the EU. 
They banned nicotine in containers bigger than 10ml, so then everyone just started selling the normal juices, but as "one shots" with a few nicotine shots in 10ml bottles. 
There'd always be a way to get it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------

